# Make index quicker



## Mikanoshi (Dec 7, 2022)

Is there a working tool to build ports INDEX faster?

I am using _portsnap fetch update_ to update collection, but it comes with prebuilt INDEX that does not recognize flavors, so all flavored packages are orphaned.
_make index_ fixes that, but takes way too long.
I use _pkg version_ to look for package updates and _portmaster_ to build. Doing _portmaster -L_ is also too slow.

I tried _portindex_ port to generate/update cache and build INDEX from it, it works and it's fast, but it threw a lot of errors during cache generation for some packages (flavored mostly_)_, so the resulting INDEX is incomplete and again some installed packages appear as orphaned.


----------

